# Illustrator CS2 -  Neuzeichnung - Wie?



## jungle-bunny (27. Juni 2011)

Tach'chen.

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und sagen wie ich das angehängte Bild im Illustrator CS2 am schnellsten und einfachsten nachzeichnen kann? Wäre großartig...

Danke und beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## smileyml (27. Juni 2011)

Was spricht gegen das Pfadwerkzeug?
Ich denke die Angleichen-Funktion hilft nicht, da es keine gleichmäßig Verteilung gibt, die du damit einfach nachempfinden könntest.

Aber mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug sind die "Ellipsen" schnell gezeichnet und gerade Linien sind auch schnell gezogen. Der Verlauf kann z.B. mit Hilfe eines Verlaufsgitters umgesetzt werden, falls ein linearer nichts chon genügt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## jungle-bunny (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann wohl doch händisch. Ich habe mit dem Verlaufsgitter keinen Erfolg gehabt... es wollte nicht wie ich wollte also habe ich gegooglet und folgendes gefunden: http://vectorboom.com/load/articles/web_roundups/mesh_tormentor_plugin_complete_guide/13-1-0-18 Nach langem Probieren: Erfolg!

Ahoi!
Chris


----------



## mackearts (27. Juli 2011)

also ich denke das einfachste wäre das ding in Photoshop zu holen, die gesammten zwischenräume schnell weiß zu stellen und dann Illustrator das ding abpausen lassen. Dann hast du fertige Pfade und kannst die Zwischenräume neu füllen.


----------

